# beste Hochzeitswünsche für MichlMair



## löti (17. Juli 2004)

hallo mm!

ich möchte dir hiermit alles gute für deine heutige hochzeit wünschen #v 
auf das es halten möge, bis der tod euch scheidet (in 80 jahren)!

na dann feiert's ordentlich  #g 

die restliche frauenwelt wird  :c  weil so ein stattlicher mann nicht mehr zu haben ist.  :q 

hier noch ein kleiner hinweis, wo du unterschreiben musst  #4 

beste grüsse
wolf'erl


----------



## gismowolf (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: beste Hochzeitswünsche für MichlMair*

und ich schließe mich dem Wolferl in allen Punkten an und wünsch Dir,daß Du weiterhin
fischen gehen kannst,wenn Du den Drang in Dir spürst!!!#: #h


----------



## rob (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: beste Hochzeitswünsche für MichlMair*

hey michl!!!
da wünsch ich euch alles gute und mögen all eure wünsche in erfüllung gehen.
bis das der tod euch in 180 jahren scheidet:m
lg rob#h#h#h#h


----------



## bine (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: beste Hochzeitswünsche für MichlMair*

auch von mir herzliche hochzeitsgrüsse!!!!


----------



## MichlMair (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: beste Hochzeitswünsche für MichlMair*

Ha, hab den Thread noch garnicht g'sehn!

Danke auf jeden Fall, aber Hochzeitsfotos werd ich nicht posten, die kann man sich bei mir z'haus ansehen. Evtl. noch beim Nachtfischen an der Donau oder so.
Aber interessiern wirds eh keinen...

Die dreitägige Hochzeitsreise am Balaton war ein Desaster, weil mir am Tag vor der Hochzeit beim einschläfernden Tischtennisspiel von Woif (vorm. Misanthrop) das Knie plötzlich eingeschlafen ist und ich seither etwas lediert bin.

Laut Info vor Ort: Am ganzen Balaton Hundeverbot! Und das erkläre einem jungen wasserwütigen Jagdhund!

Egal, wieder in der Arbeit - alles gut #q !

Hauptsach meine Fr.. - na, jetzt Frau - und ich verstehen uns gut!

Beste Grüße an alle!
Michl


----------

